# Matthew 22:14 and 1 Corinthians 1:26-31



## FenderPriest (Aug 6, 2008)

In my reading this morning, I read Luke's account of the marriage feast parable in Luke 14, and it got me thinking about the ending of Matthew's account. Matthew 22:14, "For many are called, but few are chosen", has been used by some to teach divine election. Now obviously I affirm sovereign election, but I'm wondering if it's potentially a misapplication of this text to say that it _directly_ teaches election. The passage actually seems to be in the context of talking about how the "least of these" are the one's God has chosen for salvation. In a way, Jesus seems (to me) to be teaching that the message of the Kingdom of God is not appealing to those you would think to be initially invited. That appears to be the context to me. 

Further, the passage seems to line up very well with Paul's teaching in 1 Corinthians 1:


1 Corinthians 1:26-31 said:


> 26 For consider your calling, brothers: not many of you were wise according to worldly standards, [2] not many were powerful, not many were of noble birth. 27 But God chose what is foolish in the world to shame the wise; God chose what is weak in the world to shame the strong; 28 God chose what is low and despised in the world, even things that are not, to bring to nothing things that are, 29 so that no human being [3] might boast in the presence of God. 30 And because of him [4] you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, righteousness and sanctification and redemption, 31 so that, as it is written, “Let the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.”



Jesus, it seems to me, seems to be saying the same thing that Paul is saying here, that God's calling is not of worldly wisdom, or appealing to the unregenerate mind, but God's kingdom and Gospel are of the Spirit alone, and thus aimed in such a way as to shame those who are most likely to receive the things of God by the world's standards. So while I can see Matt. 22:14 indirectly applying to sovereign election, it seems to be more of a judgment teaching upon the sin of the world than it the former.

Am I right in this? Can someone help straighten me out here if I'm off? Thanks!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 8, 2008)

Matthew 22
The Parable of the Wedding Feast
1 And Jesus answered and spoke to them again by parables and said: 2 “The kingdom of heaven is like a certain king who arranged a marriage for his son, 3 and sent out his servants to call those who were invited to the wedding; and they were not willing to come. 4 Again, he sent out other servants, saying, ‘Tell those who are invited, “See, I have prepared my dinner; my oxen and fatted cattle are killed, and all things are ready. Come to the wedding.”’ 5 But they made light of it and went their ways, one to his own farm, another to his business. 6 And the rest seized his servants, treated them spitefully, and killed them. 7 But when the king heard about it, he was furious. And he sent out his armies, destroyed those murderers, and burned up their city. 8 Then he said to his servants, ‘The wedding is ready, but those who were invited were not worthy. 9 Therefore go into the highways, and as many as you find, invite to the wedding.’ 10 So those servants went out into the highways and gathered together all whom they found, both bad and good. And the wedding hall was filled with guests.
11 “But when the king came in to see the guests, he saw a man there who did not have on a wedding garment. 12 So he said to him, ‘Friend, how did you come in here without a wedding garment?’ And he was speechless. 13 Then the king said to the servants, ‘Bind him hand and foot, take him away, and[a] cast him into outer darkness; there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.’ 
14 “For many are called, but few are chosen.”


This parable is about the Kingdom of heaven. 

My thoughts:

There is a general call given first to certain guests (I'm guessing the Jews). They rejected the kingdom, and the gentiles were gathered in, both bad and good. The king the casts out the bad (with no wedding garment), and states that many are _called_, but few are chosen.

I believe it's a picture of the kingdom of heaven drawing in many people, and like the separation of wheat and tares on judgment day, God will throw out the non-elect.

Jesus' teaching shows the relationship between the kingdom, judgment, and election.

In 1 Corinthians 1:26-31 Paul is asking the reader to call to mind their own salvation in light of carnal wisdom vs. heavenly wisdom. It sounds like he's trying to humble them.

I’m no expert, but I think these two texts are just similar. Paul touches on election, but not judgment or the kingdom (thus a different teaching).

Perhaps we could persuade some scholars to leave the theological forums and lend us their 'mad' hermeneutical/exegetical 'skillz'.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, the only thing I can think to add right now to the answer above is that the wedding garment is the righteousness of Christ. 

Blessings!


----------

